# 1988 talbot pilote motorhome



## chelski (Nov 22, 2009)

hi guys,
new to this so please bear with me,i own the above motorhome and seeing this is my first m/home i am a bit green,would anyone possibly have a instruction manual for my zig unit,i do not know what operates what,how to switch from the van battery to leisure battery,basically i aint got a clue,any help would be appreciated,rgds PETER.
ps i have been told it is a CRAMER CEC CP3 TYPE ZIG UNIT


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

hi Peter

Try this for manual http://www.freewebs.com/12voltsdc/

joe


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Have a look here http://www.zig-electronics.co.uk/about.htm

Give them a call, they should be able to send you a manual, or tell you if you can download one


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Chelski

Hope the replies have been helpful, I've moved this to Pilote forum to see if you get any further help :wink:


----------

